# Practical Reformed Christianity



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm making my way slowly through book 1 of Witsius' book about the covenants, where he's talking about the covenant of works. Coming from a non-reformed background, its all new to me, so I'm taking my time with it. As I think about this learning process and the process I'm going through with other reformed topics, I can't help but think about how/if this will make a difference in my life, ultimately for the glory of God. If, after however many weeks/months/years it takes to internalize these truths, I'm a smarter person theologically, but it hasn't changed my life any, I'm thinking, "So what!", sort of along the lines of 1 Cor 13:2 (...understand all mysteries, and all knowledge...and have not charity, I am nothing").

I guess what I'm wondering is, in your lives, how has studying reformed theology made a difference in your life, practically speaking? Or, better yet, how have you seen God use what you've learned to make you more godly (or sanctified), more conformed to the image of Christ? For those from a non-reformed background, has studying and applying "reformed truths" caused more growth (by God) than before you embraced the reformed way of looking at the scriptures?

I just finished listening to a sermon about the 6th commandment, part of a series about the 10 commandments. As each sermon about each commandment builds on the previous sermons, I'm seeing more and more a deficiency in different areas of my life that I'd love to change. I don't of course expect sinless perfection or anything close to that this side of eternity, but it'd be nice to see more progress in that direction. 

How has studying and applying reformed theology made practical, sanctifying changes in your life?


----------



## Richard King (Jun 18, 2005)

Understand I am a newbie to this too. I don't get all the lingo and I need a dictionary to learn want all these terms I hear mean. I have learned so much just reading the posts on this board it is immeasurable but I don't claim to have a full grasp or deep understanding yet. I will says this as my own experience: 

As a kid raised Southern Baptist then an adult charismatic in a megachurch then embacing a home church with no real form of government (that went horribly wrong because the teacher was accountable to no one) I have come to realize I spent all my life feeling that I was going to drown. I was always gasping and struggling just to tread water
and I would grab at any piece of driftwood that would buy me some more time to breathe. I have seen it all and done most of it just to try and "get Godly." 
I have had people try to pray demons out of me. I have gone through class after class on how to evangelize or how to manage money or enrich my marriage or raise kids according to scripture. I tried and tried and tried to get it. I thought I had seen it all until I saw a coffee cup with a printed message that said: Glorify God and enjoy him forever. I thought "that is a wonderful approach to life" and someone to told me where the catchy phrase came from. I didn't even know what the Westminster Confession was.

When I began to study reformed thinking I realized..."hey I wasn't drowning...I had already drowned. I could flail around and gasp for air forever but I can't get out. I am already dead in a cesspool. 
The saviour pulled me out and gave me life and cleans me over and over. I have eternal life because He willed it.
And realizing the sovereignty of God ALL mighty simplifies everything. It eliminates millions of questions I had that were driving me insane. I like the simplicity of realizing God is GOD and he can do what he wants and that is what I should always pray that he does and ...I can glorify him and enjoy him forever. I found a PCA church to visit and afterwards I felt like I had eaten a great meal at a place where I wanted to dine again. They didn't have the giant band, or floor show or light show or multimedia presentation but I left just wanting to read God's word. So I continue to study and daily realize none of this adventure is really about me or for me, I am just honored and blessed to be in it.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 18, 2005)

Stuyding theology is of the upmost importance to the Christian. R.C. Sproul has a good message on yesterday's radio brodacast on this subject (it's called God-Centered Adult Education - Part 1).

Before I get into the practical application of studying theology (reformed in-particular), it should be noted that Godly knowledge itself is everywhere commended, and nowhere condemned. Some scriptures:

Pro 1:7 The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge; fools despise wisdom and instruction. 

Pro 1:22 "How long, O simple ones, will you love being simple? How long will scoffers delight in their scoffing and fools hate knowledge? 

Pro 9:10 The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom, and the knowledge of the Holy One is insight. 

Pro 10:14 The wise lay up knowledge, but the mouth of a fool brings ruin near. 

Pro 11:9 With his mouth the godless man would destroy his neighbor, but by knowledge the righteous are delivered. 

Hos 4:6 My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge; because you have rejected knowledge, I reject you from being a priest to me. And since you have forgotten the law of your God, I also will forget your children. 

Rom 10:2 I bear them witness that they have a zeal for God, but not according to knowledge.

How does knowledge relate to sanctification? It grows us more into the image of God. What is the image of God?

Col 3:10 and have put on the new self, which is being *renewed in knowledge* after the image of its creator.

It is important to note that we are not sanctified by works, or by love, or by actions, but by faith.

Gal 3:2 Let me ask you only this: Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by hearing with faith? 
Gal 3:3 Are you so foolish? Having begun by the Spirit, are you now *being perfected by the flesh*?

All of that being said, it is also very important that we bear fruit from our knowledge. Afterall, we are created for good works!

Eph 2:10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them. 

As a side note, the word "covenant" is stated 317 times in the ESV, so by mere repetition alone, this study is very worthwhile.

A good hearty study in Covenant theology has practical applications out the wazoo. Why do we sin? How are we saved? If you have a family, CT will give you a perspective on God's plan to redeem for himself a people, and that he works through families! Are your children covenant children? What does it mean to be the head of your family? (Covenant theology is also known as Federal theology). How will you treat your children? What role does the law given at Sinai play in your life today? Covenant theology also applies to covenants before men. A marriage covenant. Vows. Oaths. Signs. Seals. Etc. etc. You could go on and on. The topic is enormous. CT is so all-incompasing that you can fit almost any christian doctrine under it.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> Understand I am a newbie to this too. I don't get all the lingo and I need a dictionary to learn want all these terms I hear mean. I have learned so much just reading the posts on this board it is immeasurable but I don't claim to have a full grasp or deep understanding yet.


I enjoyed reading your testimony, even if (or especially since) you didn't use all the fancy lingo. Thanks for your testimony. I especially liked the graphic analogy you used of a person treading water and gasping for breath. It makes sense that realizing, and resting in, the fact that God is sovereign in all things, certainly does make a difference in one's walk.

I'm glad you were able to find a good PCA church to attend. Imagine that! No giant band, no floor show, no light show, and no multimedia presentations! No such distractions to draw your attention away from God.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Studying theology is of the upmost importance to the Christian. R.C. Sproul has a good message on yesterday's radio brodacast on this subject (it's called God-Centered Adult Education - Part 1).


Thanks. I look forward to listening to the message soon.



> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> How does knowledge relate to sanctification? It grows us more into the image of God. What is the image of God?
> 
> Col 3:10 and have put on the new self, which is being *renewed in knowledge* after the image of its creator.


I think that pretty much hits the nail on the head of what I'm interested in. Reading and studying about the law shows me areas of God's image that are lacking in my own life. It shows me areas that are not yet sanctified, if you will. Having recognized the 'deficiencies' (sin), confessed and repented of the sin, how do we then allow God to change those areas? How does God bring about the sanctification so that these areas are better aligned with His word, and I am more conformed to His image?...which leads to your next comment.



> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> It is important to note that we are not sanctified by works, or by love, or by actions, but by faith.
> 
> Gal 3:2 Let me ask you only this: Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by hearing with faith?
> Gal 3:3 Are you so foolish? Having begun by the Spirit, are you now *being perfected by the flesh*?


This may be getting into Christianity 101, but how do you use your faith to allow God to sanctify/change an area of your life that needs correcting? The tendency is to think that, if I'm not doing anything (any work) to try and change myself, that it won't change. 



> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> A good hearty study in Covenant theology has practical applications out the wazoo. Why do we sin? How are we saved? If you have a family, CT will give you a perspective on God's plan to redeem for himself a people, and that he works through families! Are your children covenant children? What does it mean to be the head of your family? (Covenant theology is also known as Federal theology). How will you treat your children? What role does the law given at Sinai play in your life today? Covenant theology also applies to covenants before men. A marriage covenant. Vows. Oaths. Signs. Seals. Etc. etc. You could go on and on. The topic is enormous. CT is so all-incompasing that you can fit almost any christian doctrine under it.


What you said here was echoed several times in the sermons I've been listening to. Not so much covenant theology, per se, but he made the comment about how practical the law is in the Christian's life. He mentioned how any problem or situation we face in life can be solved, or relates in some way, to one or more of the 10 commandments. If/since this is true, what a shame that teaching about the law is so often neglected in many churches.


----------



## JohnV (Jun 18, 2005)

Bob:

I don't know if I can add to these excellent replies. I would say that in studying Reformed Covenant theology, consider it studying about God as a real person. The best way to get to know Him is to visit Him. Do so often, listening to what He says, and then speaking to Him your heart as well. Its not just theology, for that by itself does no one any good. It is about God, the person of the Father, the person of the Son, and the person of the Holy Spirit. It is about what He says to you about the world, about you, and about Him. Then it becomes real theology. And that makes a difference in the way you live.

[Edited on 6-18-2005 by JohnV]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Bob:
> 
> I don't know if I can add to these excellent replies. I would say that in studying Reformed Covenant theology, consider it studying about God as a real person. The best way to get to know Him is to visit Him. Do so often, listening to what He says, and then speaking to Him your heart as well. Its not just theology, for that by itself does no one any good. It is about God, the person of the Father, the person of the Son, and the person of the Holy Spirit. It is about what He says to you about the world, about you, and about Him. Then it becomes real theology. And that makes a difference in the way you live.


 John,
Thanks for your excellent advice. Its much like what Jesus said in John 5:39 (Search the scriptures; for in them ye think ye have eternal life: and they are they which testify of me.)

Regarding how God changes those areas of our lives that need changing and that we want changed, a verse just came to mind, and I wonder if it speaks to how God accomplishes the desired change:

Psa 37:4 Delight thyself also in the LORD; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.

It seems almost opposite of how conventional wisdom would dictate, but perhaps 'just' delighting in the Lord accomplishes more towards a desired change than any efforts we might put forth.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 18, 2005)

I am not sure if this fits in or not but a very simple outcome of my becoming Reformed as studying theology was this: I realised and accepted the sovereignty of God (though naturally not fully comprehending it) and came to trust him in matters. It takes away fear and leads us on into boldness. Never again do I have to worry about "what if..." or "maybe this place has a demon or something similar (as so many charismatic churches get carried away with). It is not that I have become proud and arrogant towards the enemy as the book of Jude warns against, but that I do not have to fear him because I now know that God is in charge. I did not go looking for this change in my mindset but it came about through becoming Reformed and one day I just noticed I was no longer scared of life.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2005)

"Captain, my religious belief teaches me to feel as safe in battle as in bed. God has fixed the time for my death. I do not concern myself about that, but to be always ready, no matter when it may overtake me. That is the way all men should live, and then all would be equally brave." -- Stonewall Jackson


----------



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> I am not sure if this fits in or not but a very simple outcome of my becoming Reformed as studying theology was this: I realised and accepted the sovereignty of God (though naturally not fully comprehending it) and came to trust him in matters. It takes away fear and leads us on into boldness. Never again do I have to worry about "what if..." or "maybe this place has a demon or something similar (as so many charismatic churches get carried away with). It is not that I have become proud and arrogant towards the enemy as the book of Jude warns against, but that I do not have to fear him because I now know that God is in charge. I did not go looking for this change in my mindset but it came about through becoming Reformed and one day I just noticed I was no longer scared of life.


That certainly makes sense. Kind of like David facing Goliath. That giant didn't look so big when David's eyes were focused on God and God's honor was at stake.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> "Captain, my religious belief teaches me to feel as safe in battle as in bed. God has fixed the time for my death. I do not concern myself about that, but to be always ready, no matter when it may overtake me. That is the way all men should live, and then all would be equally brave." -- Stonewall Jackson


Someday, I'd like to read more about Stonewall Jackson. From this quote and from what's been said about him in other threads, he sounds like somebody I'd like to get to know.


----------

